# Zone loses pressure



## crazyascarl (9 mo ago)

Starting my system back up after the winter. Dug out all the heads and everything works well except for one zone. It's 5 spray irrigation heads, when I turn it on (manual in the box) it starts off strong then after about 5 seconds pressure drops and the heads all go back down. I turn the solenoid off, then back on, it's fine for 5 seconds then back down again...

Any idea what causes this? Bad solenoid? Leak in the system? I'm kind of at a loss.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

What do you have for valves? Can you pop off the solenoid pop on one from another zone (leaving all wiring in place) and the activate and see if you get the same results?


----------



## crazyascarl (9 mo ago)

Not sure the valve types of the top of my head... pretty sure it's a full rainbird system.

I like the idea of switching solenoids... easy way to see if it's that or something inside the valve.


----------

